# What did I DO?



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Today was another city day, one of the appointments was to have my hair cut. Well, I told her to cut it all off. I went from just above the shoulder to too short to comb. She put stuff in my non existent hair to keep it in place. Why? 

I hate it. I was going to pull punches and say I didn't like it but that doesn't really convey how much I hate it.

As for that stuff that made my hair sticky and thick, before I ever sat down after getting home I washed my hair. What's left of it.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Oye! Robin! I'm so sorry it didn't turn out like you hoped. That was a little drastic I would guess. Did you mean to go THAT short or did the hairdresser get carried away? I'm so sorry.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the top part but the other is all too short. It will grow out but probably more slowly than I can stand it. 

No, I didn't think she'd cut me that short. We're going to have to go back to the drawing board on this one.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

That's the good thing about hair, it grows back.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting a wig.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

I’m pretty sure you are thinking it’s ten times worse than what it actually is. 

Difference between a bad haircut and good one is time. Your sense of humor is in the right spot, and I’m sure 6 months from now you’ll catch up and find it humorous.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Trust me, Mark, it's bad. I need the softness of some hair length. My face does not support this new no hair look at all. I look like a flipping leprechaun with my ears out in the open. Right now my hair is as short as my conservative dressing husband's was. Maybe shorter.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

Then dye it pink and green and own the leprechaun look!!!!

Hell strut around after with a hen in your shoulder and a rooster under your arm.... and act like it’s perfectly normal to do so.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd probably blend right into the scenery around here. Which actually would be fine with me.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi Robin! I'm so sorry you got a cut you hate- that's a terrible feeling, but worse when there's not enough left to do anything to change it. 
However- I'm with above- own it- it's hot, it's summer, and by fall you should have at least a little more to work with. And wigs are really popular too- there are some awesome ones out there! Anyway just had to add to hang in there- this too shall pass!

PS- you're also talking to the chicken lady with bright yellow Croc muck boots that I will not think twice about wearing out- along with my faded pink/blue/yellow striped floppy straw hat.... so ya know, take me with a grain of salt! I just do not care what others think anymore. However, hair can be a little diff bc we are the ones who have to live with it. I get that too, believe me. So, long post aside, even if it isn't as flattering as you'd like it to be, think how simple it will be to care for, and how cool it'll feel on a hot day. (Just watch the sunscreen. )


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks OM, wish I could say that makes me feel more positive about it but it doesn't. I get up in the morning and it's spiking out all over the place so to go anywhere I have to wet it to get it to lay down. 

I just didn't realize how short she was going to make it and by the time I realized it it was too late. I can guarantee one thing, IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Sorry to change the subject Robin but I just have to say...

OM - I have bright yellow Sloggers that have chickens on them hahahahaha! and I wear them everywhere!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL At least that gave me a laugh.

To show you how much my short hair has changed my look, the pharmacy where I get my drugs didn't recognize me. Usually they have my scripts sitting on the counter when I get there. Even the pharmacist said she didn't recognize me.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm so sorry  I know how it feels to have a cut you don't like and I can totally empathize.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you. Even the pharmacist understood this morning since they did the same thing to her when she went shorter. 

In my many decades I've never had a cut I hated like I hate this one. I keep pulling on my hair trying to convince it to grow faster.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

lol, I don't think that will work...but you could try a couple of things. First, massage your scalp often, it encourages blood flow to the follicles, no joke! You can also massage in some coconut oil, massage for about 5 minutes then let it sit for 15, the proteins and nutrients in coconut oil are very good for hair and skin. After the 15 minutes wash it out in lukewarm water, not hot, that dries the hair and scalp. Do that two to three times a week. It's what I do and my hair grew 18 inches this past year. (I know this because last May, I had a wedding to go to and decided to trim my own hair, it was down to the bottom of my shoulder blades, almost mid back and I just couldn't get it straight so I kept trimming, before I knew what happened, no joke, it was chin length. Today I am getting ready to go to another wedding this weekend and noticed that it is now almost as long as it was when I cut it last year.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got coconut oil here, no reason for me not to give it a try.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

It's not an overnight miracle of course, those don't exist but give it a few weeks, you may be surprised at how much length you can gain this way.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What little hair I have left might like the extra attention anyway.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

I get a buzz cut the same way since Basic training in 86. Keep it simple. I do now sport a beard first one in 50 years. Keep it simple.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had simple even though it was longer, comb it and go. Now I have to wet it down to get the areas that are standing straight up to lay back down. 

And buzz cuts look really good on some women. I'm not one of them.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

That is precisely why I keep my hair shoulder length or below, comb, pony and go, no gel, no hair spray, no curling iron, no fuss, just go


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Smart move. Now you've learned from me why you need to not get a wild hair and go nuts.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

hahaha "wild hair" you're funny


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sylie said:


> hahaha "wild hair" you're funny


I didn't mean to be. I didn't even catch that until you pointed it out. Sometimes I'm a little dense.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think I'll do the coconut oil again, I had some issues getting it back out of my hair. Good thing I caught it when I did because I had to leave the house.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

OH really? I'm sorry. I haven't had any issues in all the time I've been doing it. I figured it would be great.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The little bit that is about three inches long felt really soft, I was liking that. Then I saw it in the mirror and I got confused. Did I wash it out or not? 

I thought maybe you'd have something to say about I did something wrong.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I don't think that you did anything wrong. You can try it again using hot water to rinse it out if you like but hot water is not really good for your hair, it causes it to be brittle, dulls the shine, etc. but it would probably help get the coconut oil out. Also, how much did you use? I don't recall if I gave you an amount to use. a TBSP is more than plenty with your hair as short as it is, maybe even a little too much, start with a tsp or two and see how far that goes, increase a tiny amount at a time until your whole head has some on it but it doesn't need to be greasy. make sure you massage it down to your scalp really well too. You can also shampoo it out if you like. The results should stay the same if you got it down to your scalp and left it there for 15 minutes, your scalp will have absorbed the nutrients in that time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm here to tell you it was way more than a tbls. 

I did shampoo it. The night I did it and the next morning when I realized there was still a bunch of oil in it.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

OH okay lol, that is my fault, I should have told you that you don't need that much, I'm so sorry!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some how it just fits with this whole hair cut deal.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

lol, I'm sorry! I feel terrible that I didn't give you better directions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Believe me, you didn't make things any worse than they are.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Well, if nothing else, at least your hair and scalp got a really good dose of nutrients! lol


----------



## johnny360 (Jul 26, 2020)

I got sick of dealing with hair so I had laser hair removal. Best thing ever. Good luck with your locks and im sure its not as bad as you think it is. Use it as a statement of change! hehe. 
Luckily, it will grow back.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL johnny, unless I plan on wearing a wig full time I won't go the laser route. 

One laser treatment did it for you or did you have to keep going back for a while?


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

It’s been six (ish) weeks. Your hair grow enough so you don’t quite hate it??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah nope. Still hate it but now I can pinch the hair between my fingers in the back. Before it wasn't possible. 

And biting gnats love all of that exposed skin. One got me on the ear and couple got me in the neck.


----------

